
Drones, Reverse Engineering and the GPL - natvert
https://github.com/rs2k/raceflight/issues/225
======
natvert
Github comments from my email (since they were all deleted by progod):
[http://pastebin.com/raw/yLGpfgtc](http://pastebin.com/raw/yLGpfgtc) ooh, and
i just found a github window I still had open!
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/00zytxtzqmfgx3y/License%20violatio...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/00zytxtzqmfgx3y/License%20violation%20on%20binary%20release%20%C2%B7%20Issue%20%23225%20%C2%B7%20rs2k_raceflight.pdf?dl=0)

~~~
ashitlerferad
Everyone should have email turned on in their github notifications in case of
disputes and deletions.

